# static roof louver



## ti009 (Dec 21, 2015)

Recently came across a review from a gentleman in Austin. 

Master Flow 37 in. NFA High Impact Resin Super Low-Profile Slant Back Roof Vent in Weatherwood



Claims the thing melted/warped after a couple years. Looking around I do not see a whole lot of reviews on these things. Wondering if anyone has any thoughts/recommendations on some durable/high quailty louvers?


----------



## saferoofing (Dec 16, 2015)

Maximum products are extremely durable and efficient if installed properly. They are made of steel. We always use them even if they are slightly more expensive. They offer the 301,302 and 303 vent.
301 vents about 1200 sq2 heated ceiling area.
302 vents about 400-500
303 vents about 700-800
I hope you can find their product in your area.
www.saferoofing.ca


----------



## shingle guy (Feb 4, 2021)

The big box stores carry them. We usually see them on homes under 150k. They are a 2 piece design snapped together. I have seen quite a few that have warped but not completely melted. the bottom lip warps causing the nails to back out causing leaks. We normally replace them with the metal ones saferoofing mentioned.


----------

